# Fur Development of Puppy Goldens



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

The final color of your golden should be just like the color at the tip of her ears!  And they usually have their full grown coat at about 2 years old! And we'd love to see pictures of your pup!!!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm curious about this too. My pup will be 5 months August 11 and she has a stripe of adult hair on her back and puppy fur on her sides and chest. When will she loose all the puppy fur? It is sad to see it go, it is so incredibly soft! She is my first golden, so I don't really know what the adult coat will feel like. Will her head and chest still be soft? Also, her mother has a curly coat and her father had a straight coat. When will we be able to tell which she has?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey's already lost all her puppy fur already. I believe her adult coat is coming in. Bailey's a nice darkish red color.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Maya's Mom said:


> I'm curious about this too. My pup will be 5 months August 11 and she has a stripe of adult hair on her back and puppy fur on her sides and chest. When will she loose all the puppy fur? It is sad to see it go, it is so incredibly soft! She is my first golden, so I don't really know what the adult coat will feel like. Will her head and chest still be soft? Also, her mother has a curly coat and her father had a straight coat. When will we be able to tell which she has?


For my Molly, all of her puppy coat was pretty much gone around 5 months old! When they're adult, the fur on their heads, belly, chest and under the ears are realllly soft!  The rest becomes a little rougher...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is 11 months old and has shed his fur for the summer. It is pretty short and I'm hoping his winter coat will grow longer and thicker. I have heard that the final coat comes in around 2 years of age. We may be back to wishing for that puppy fuzz about that time!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It is true that Goldens don't get their entire adult coat until they are around 2 years old. They go through all kinds of funny coat changes during their first couple of years of life. Our dog just turned a year old a few days ago and he is still fairly short-haired, but it's definitely starting to get longer. Daily brushing and regular baths will help the coat along. We also supplement with fish oil capsules to make Tucker's coat softer.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy said:


> Jonah is 11 months old and has shed his fur for the summer. It is pretty short and I'm hoping his winter coat will grow longer and thicker. I have heard that the final coat comes in around 2 years of age. We may be back to wishing for that puppy fuzz about that time!


 
Jonah is just gorgeous!


----------



## reverie (Jul 27, 2009)

thx for the input. also noticed something more interesting.

seems like the adult coat is growing from the head and the back simultaneously, they seem to be moving towards the middle. hehe interesting.


----------

